# new release!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

picked up a tru fire 360 FB release, I really like it, it is smooth and I really like the fold back feature


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> picked up a tru fire 360 FB release, I really like it, it is smooth and I really like the fold back feature


sorry.. this is kind of a pointless thread, I forgot my question.. has any body else been getting new archery gear?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> sorry.. this is kind of a pointless thread, I forgot my question.. has any body else been getting new archery gear?


Got a new target sight and one of them long stabilizers. The sight is called " The system By Davis". I got it with a 4 power lense. I have no idea what the stab is though :dontknow:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i got a new target. The rhinehart rhino block. The target is great. Easy arrow pull. Bright 40 spots.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I got a new peep, D-loop, and some wraps today.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cool guys, I am also in the market for a new target, maybe a glen del.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ohh, and forgot to mention I got a new morrel outdoor range target a few weeks ago. And my Easton lightspeeds.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> cool guys, I am also in the market for a new target, maybe a glen del.


No I wouldn't get a glen del you can get a delta for cheaper and it will last dang near as long. If you want a real nice one get a rhinehart they are nice!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> No I wouldn't get a glen del you can get a delta for cheaper and it will last dang near as long. If you want a real nice one get a rhinehart they are nice!


Ya, The glen del buck is great cuz it has 4 sides for the target base so it takes a while to shoot out and once you do shoot it out than you can buy a replacement center. I personally think the best 3-d targets are rhinehart though. They have the easiest arrow removal and don't wear out very easily. I think some of them also have the replacement center.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i got a new sight, bling sling, arrows, (side plates due on friday)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have heard some terrible things about glen dels. I thought rineharts are more 3d, 12 ring, I want one for hunting.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have heard some terrible things about glen dels. I thought rineharts are more 3d, 12 ring, I want one for hunting.


If it has the 12 ring, it still serves as a great hunting target. What are some of the bad things you have heard about the glen del. So far, I've shot out every side, broke an ear off and it keeps falling over cuz of the wind.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

also got some easton slim tech axis hunting arrows and some cabelas carbon hunter arrows for target


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

latley been ordering lots of things from lancaster gor new stab, fletchings, arrow fletcher, target faces, broadheads, wax, new tools, back tension release and ordered a axe 7 4 weeks ago shoud be here any day . lot of small things other than the bow and i need to get sight rest and some arrrows and a stand befor season starts


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> If it has the 12 ring, it still serves as a great hunting target. What are some of the bad things you have heard about the glen del. So far, I've shot out every side, broke an ear off and it keeps falling over cuz of the wind.


just type in glen del, there is some very very bad reviews on it.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> just type in glen del, there is some very very bad reviews on it.


These reviews-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc0CQI-i_C0


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just looked at the reviews of it from bass pro and it only had 1 bad review out of 15 and the rest were either 4 or 5 stars.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I ment on archerytalk.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I ment on archerytalk.


couldn't find any there either. Can you post a link to some.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Found One.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1458884&highlight=glen+del Don't know why the arrows were so hard to pull out because me and all my friends have not had any problems at all with pulling arrows.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Going to the archery shop tomorrow I believe. So I'm sure I'll pic up something there. And getting new limbs for my bow should arrive by the end of July.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

one of my buddies just got one, they seem like a nice release.
I'm wanting to get a TRU Ball Assasin release since I have been using my TRU Ball stinger since I like the trigger on it better than on my scott little goose, and I shoot it better now that it's the same length as my little goose, but I want the assasin since it has a buckle strap since the velcro is iritating and uncomfortable and the buckle strap is nice. and the head and jaws of my tru ball stimger are a good bit bigger than my little goose and the assasin's are small.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I also got an Axion GLZ 3-d stabilizer for my Monster, it's 8.5" and I think it weighs 7.5 oz., it's the newer kind, not the round ones but the ones that the harmonioc stabilizer and damper are horizontal and when u look at the bow from the side you can see them just like in a Mathews, I got mine in carbon fiber and it looks great and it makes my Monster hold steadier and stabler than before.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> one of my buddies just got one, they seem like a nice release.
> I'm wanting to get a TRU Ball Assasin release since I have been using my TRU Ball stinger since I like the trigger on it better than on my scott little goose, and I shoot it better now that it's the same length as my little goose, but I want the assasin since it has a buckle strap since the velcro is iritating and uncomfortable and the buckle strap is nice. and the head and jaws of my tru ball stimger are a good bit bigger than my little goose and the assasin's are small.


I hate buckle straps.. unless it is a trufire with the big triangle to make sure it does not go out of the holster. It is quieter than velco, easier to put on and faster to put on.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

+1 rhineharts are great targets, although we have had some sort of bug down here that eats up the target wherever it has been shot, seriously, and all of our friends that have rhineharts never have that happen to them.


outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, The glen del buck is great cuz it has 4 sides for the target base so it takes a while to shoot out and once you do shoot it out than you can buy a replacement center. I personally think the best 3-d targets are rhinehart though. They have the easiest arrow removal and don't wear out very easily. I think some of them also have the replacement center.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The metal rods the support the front leg... That's Most of the issues people have


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> The metal rods the support the front leg... That's Most of the issues people have


I have hit a few rods shooting 3d, good think it was only a raccoon, and the rod was plastic, but the shooter bucks are complete junk, I can get a full pass through, and if you hit the leg it is 100% trashed unless you lean it up against something


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Got a new bow a few weeks ago (haven't shot it yet; drawn in a few times though). Haven't shot for going on a month now because of my rotator cuff injury and because I'm waiting on a new string.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Got the call about my limbs today. And I gOt that Matthews bowhuntung game to. I might regret that


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what did you need limbs for, AR? splinter? 

buckle straps are much more consistent than velcro.. to each his own, tho. I've shot both and i prefer velcro w/ fleece


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> what did you need limbs for, AR? splinter?
> 
> buckle straps are much more consistent than velcro.. to each his own, tho. I've shot both and i prefer velcro w/ fleece


I like buckle for hunting, it is quieter, and I love the tru fire arrow thing which makes it stay in the buckle.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

N7709K said:


> what did you need limbs for, AR? splinter?


Yep.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ouch, that sucks... Easy fix tho


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

ya big time. It did that the 25th last month. Well i for the MAD hyper growl today.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I bought the MAD grunt and snort wheeze call today


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought some FMJs from a guy off here uncut, those should be in early this week. Gotta order some reflective wraps on ebay, then take everything to the shop and get them ready to shoot. Other than that I'll end up buying a new video camera before deer season probably, and at least one more trail cam. Also gonna have to buy a new laptop because this one's getting old and has been acting up lately, I'll probably just use this one for pictures after I get the new one in the next couple weeks before school.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> I bought some FMJs from a guy off here uncut, those should be in early this week. Gotta order some reflective wraps on ebay, then take everything to the shop and get them ready to shoot. Other than that I'll end up buying a new video camera before deer season probably, and at least one more trail cam. Also gonna have to buy a new laptop because this one's getting old and has been acting up lately, I'll probably just use this one for pictures after I get the new one in the next couple weeks before school.


what camera do you have? and which one are you looking at?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

aaron will have to tell ya the new stuff i got.. looks like sight, scope, stabs, strings, etc


now just to get an ax3000 and truespot for the ve+...


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> what camera do you have? and which one are you looking at?


I have 3 Primos Truth Cam 46s, 1 Bushnell Trophy Cam, and one WGI 2mp flash. I'll hopefully end up getting a couple more Truth Cams and one more Trophy Cam before the season.

Oh just realized you were probably talking about video cams lol.. I have a JVC Everio that my parents got my brother and I a couple Christmases ago. There's an HD JVC Everio at Walmart for $200 that has pretty good reviews online.. I'll probably end up using these two for a couple years and then end up getting something more high end.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the same camera as you atm.. maybe ill look at that hd one.. if you get it tell me how you like it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> aaron will have to tell ya the new stuff i got.. looks like sight, scope, stabs, strings, etc
> 
> 
> now just to get an ax3000 and truespot for the ve+...


What sight are you currently running on the ve+?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Right now, I'm running my armortech pro.... Pins no lens an it's rockin. 

I'm puttin an ax3000 with another truespot on it for the rest of the year and life


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

received my M A D grunt and snort wheeze today, I like it.


----------

